# Survival of the fittest



## LazyRach

Hi everyone,

Is there a set phrase in Catalan for _survival of the fittest_?  

My attempt: *La supervivència del més fort*?

The context is novels such as La Pell Freda and El Senyor de les Mosques, where people return to their animal states and forget established social rules in their fight for survival.

Thanks as always!

Rachel


----------



## betulina

Hi, Rachel,

My try is "*la llei del més fort*", but wait for other answers.

Cheers!


----------



## Mei

I agree with betulina, that's what I would say. 

Salut! 

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

So do I!


----------



## LazyRach

Moltes gràcies!

Rachel


----------



## Arrius

Despite a total lack of Catalan (very rare in Andalusia) I was able to identify* "El Senyor de les Mosques"* as Golding's "_Lord of the Fl_ies", but if "*La Pell Freda"* is "_The Cold Skin"_ (of which I am unsure) I have never heard of it. And am I right  in thinking tha *la llei* means the law? With a knowledge of Spanish, French and Latin, it is not too hard to "decipher" this language.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Arrius said:


> Despite a total lack of Catalan (very rare in Andalusia) I was able to identify* "El Senyor de les Mosques"* as Golding's "_Lord of the Fl_ies", but if "*La Pell Freda"* is "_The Cold Skin"_ (of which I am unsure) I have never heard of it. With a knowledge of Spanish, French and Latin, it is not too hard to "decipher" this language.


 

Arrius, 

"La pell freda" es la primera (creo) novela de Albert Sánchez Piñol, antropólogo y autor de otro libro también muy conocido, "Pandora en el Congo". Yo no soy muy amiga de la ficción, por lo que no lo he leído, pero dicen que es una obra maestra. Además, se ha traducido a muchísimas lenguas.

Y sí, you got it right: _llei_ es _ley_. ¡Un diez!

Saludos


----------



## ernest_

I agree with "la llei del més fort", but I'd like to add that this expression is a bit colloquial likesay, if you are writing about biology I recommend that you use "la supervivència del més apte" instead, which is a more specialised, technically accurate way to express Darwin's idea of natural selection.


----------



## LazyRach

Arrius, 
I've been studying Pell Freda as part of my Catalan course - in fact, I have an exam on it this afternoon!  I'm afraid I think it's best avoided, but if you feel the need, it is available in English (Waterstones etc) under the title of Cold Skin.

Rachel


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ernest_ said:


> I agree with "la llei del més fort", but I'd like to add that this expression is a bit colloquial likesay, if you are writing about biology I recommend that you use "la supervivència del més apte" instead, which is a more specialised, technically accurate way to express Darwin's idea of natural selection.


 
Precisament em trobo amb "survival of the fittest" en un text sobre Darwin que he de traduir. Segons l'Ernest, en aquest cas millor *"la supervivència del més apte"* que no pas *"la llei del més fort"*. És així? Què en penseu?

Gràcies, com sempre


----------



## louhevly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Precisament em trobo amb "survival of the fittest" en un text sobre Darwin que he de traduir. Segons l'Ernest, en aquest cas millor *"la supervivència del més apte"* que no pas *"la llei del més fort"*. És així? Què en penseu?
> 
> Gràcies, com sempre



I agree with Ernest that "la supervivència del més apte" is a more accurate translation for "survival of the fittest".


----------

